# هدية لقسم الطاقة المتجددة .... كل ما تحتاجه عن الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في هذا الموقع



## صاحب النقب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا كما أمر والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هدية لإخواني في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
موقع أقل ما يقال عنه أنه رائع فهو يشمل كل أنواع الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة ويوفر برامج مجانية لحساب الطاقة الناتجة عنها مثل التسخين الشمسي للهواء وأيضا للماء والطاقة الناتجة عن توربينات الرياح ............. إلخ 
ويحتوي أيضا على دراسات تدريبية على تلك النواحي أو ما يمكن تسميته بمناهج دراسية 
والجميل أنه يحتوي على المشروعات التي تمت على أرض الواقع في عدة دول في جميع تلك المجالات .​ 
الموقع يدعم لغات كثيرة من بينها اللغة العربية 
ان شاء الله أنا متأكد انه سيحوز على اعجابكم كما نال اعجابي وأنتظر آرائكم بشأنه بإذن الله
RETScreen International

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا واجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم يا رب العالمين .. ​


----------



## ngs_t (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر

فعلاً موقع حلو.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

من قبل ما أشوف

جزاك الله كل الخير ،،،،،،، أقل شيء في حقك


----------



## صاحب النقب (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الثناء وهذا شئ كثير في حقي فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال لأخيه : جزاك الله خيرا فقد بالغ في الثناء " 
ولكن جزاكم الله خيرا على ما أفدتنا به من علم في هذا القسم الرائع .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سالامون (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادعو الله ان يجزيك الخير الكثير الكثيرعلى هذا الموقع المفيد جدا جدا 
من المشترك 
mahjas


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (17 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم موقع جميل ومفيد جداً 
والله يوفقك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*هدية رائعة ياصاحب النقب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يجزيك كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــر ويرضى عليك​


----------



## abosaud (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all 
Sorry, the keyboard not support the arabic language
also, jazak allah kairan
This is good website

Thanks again
abosaud


----------



## صنع (26 ديسمبر 2006)

كما قال المهندس محمد

جزاك الله خير قبل الدخول للموقع


----------



## saad-abdou (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (1 يناير 2007)

:81: أجمل هدية هيا من العربي الأصيل منك أنت ياصاحب النقب


----------



## السمردلي (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## a-mesto (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

باراك الله فيك
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (8 يناير 2007)

موقع رائع جدا

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## tahar-beroman (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير و شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المحمود انشاء الله و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## iljam (10 يناير 2007)

شكراً لك يا اخي


----------



## zky2006 (14 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااا


----------



## حازم الحميدي (18 يناير 2007)

لك كل الشكر مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmad har (21 يناير 2007)

:13: ألف شكر يا أخي 
وادعو الله لي بأن أنفع المسلمين والانسانية
لأن هذه أول أحرف أشارك فيها وتقبلو مني أخطائي البدائية


----------



## مجيد نعمه صالح (22 يناير 2007)

ششششششششششكككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا يا وردة


----------



## صاحب النقب (24 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور وعلى هذه الردود الجميلة وأد عوا الله عز وجل أن يجعل أعمالنا لوجهه الكريم خالصة ولوجهنا من النيران مخلصة ........ وأدعوه أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا ويجعل علمنا وعملنا زخرا لنا يوم القيامة .................. ومرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم فقد أثلجتم صدري بردودكم الجميلة .....


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد قوجاق (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## wassem27 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

وين الكتاب يا معلم


----------



## emadone (29 نوفمبر 2007)

_جزاك الله كل خير. الموقع رائع ومفيد._


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssss


----------



## benadem (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cosine (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الماستر (10 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابا الحسين (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اعتذر اخب الكريم لم ارى موضوعك من قبل ربما بسبب قدمه لقد كررت الرابط دون علمي بوجوده ولكن نيتي هي منفعة المسلمين اكرر اسفي الموقع فعلا رائع ويوجد فيه تسجيل وبلتسجيل تحصل على ميزات اضافية وانا مسجل فبه وشكرا


----------



## FRE111 (22 يناير 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل ,,,, 
","_ ياصاحب النقب _","


----------



## مايزنر (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جداً


----------



## فيزيووو (21 فبراير 2008)

انا مش مصدق
افتح المنتدى النهاردة الاقي موقع عربي وكتاب عربي عن الطاقة المتجددة
جزاك الله كل اهل المنتدى خيرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## المهندسه غاده (23 فبراير 2008)

_جزاك الله كل خير. الموقع رائع ومفيد_


----------



## ossama (27 فبراير 2008)

عاشت ايدك على الموقع وهذا الموقع ايضا جميل
wwww.future-spark.uv.ro


----------



## كريم ابو الوفا (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مايزنر (4 أبريل 2008)

ألف ألف شكر لك، وجازاك الله خيراً


----------



## معن الدباغ (23 أبريل 2008)

*مِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِششششششششششششكور*

 فعلاً موقع جميل 
نتمنى ان تكون هناك مواقع عربية
ادعوا لاخوانكم في العراق لزوال المحتل


----------



## naimi (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المسك (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## abu jakob (10 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## zzzccc (18 ديسمبر 2008)

_موقع كتير رائع _
_شكرا_


----------



## ام_محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك فيك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## العملاق الصغير (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل علمك في نصرة اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## cosine (5 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## badamalek (13 يناير 2009)

مشكــــــــور الله يخقظك


----------



## ضوء-كهرباء (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي معوماتك القيمة، واريد لوسمحت توضيح اكثر لربط منظومات الخلايا الشمسية مع شبكة الكهرباء العامة( عملية اغلاق(تحكم) منظومة الخلايا اتوماتيكية، وكذلك الطريقة المثلىلكيفية اجراء تحجيم المنظومة)
ولكم مني خالص الشكر


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## badamalek (1 فبراير 2009)

الله يجازيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## محمد العصابي (9 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ashraf ramadan (9 فبراير 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## badamalek (10 فبراير 2009)

الله يحفظك


----------



## معيد بالفرات (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو ارسال الهدية لي


----------



## jomma (20 أكتوبر 2011)

صاحب النقب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا كما أمر والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز: الموقع مفيد لكل من يرغب اجراء ابحاث في مجال استخدامات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.


----------



## eng-aoto (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادعو الله ان يجزيك الخير الكثيرعلى هذا الموقع المفيد *


----------



## hitham900 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## حسام الحسني (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Mo0oha (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجارى التجربة وانشاء الله يكون مفيد


----------



## AAHM (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز ونور بصيرتك بالعلم


----------



## ماجد نجما (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ياأخى


----------



## م حسن الحلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khrr (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## heshamtaher (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير على الموقع الرائع​


----------



## mhamad romeh (15 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا موقع جميل


----------



## cola-06 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## manahil domi (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيت بالخير وجد الموقع رائع
​


----------



## farah anoucha (2 فبراير 2013)

اين هو الموقع


----------



## Eng-Nidal (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميداد (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ان رسول الله (ص) نصحنا باستخدام الطاقة البديلة والابتعاد عن الكربوهيدرات والطاقة النووية والبلازما وعدم استعمال الروبوتات وخاصة في عمل المنزل ... عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : كان هناك رجل عربي مسلم اخترع جهاز يعمل على انشطار الذرة ويستفيد منه في تسخين الماء . فقال له الرسول : لماذا هذا الاختراع السخيف الاتعرف ان الدول الكبرى سوف تستخدمه في صناعة القنابل النووية عليك بتسخين الماء على الحطب واترك هذه الخزعبلات ولا ترهق نفسك بالتفكير لانه ليس من شيم العرب التفكير ... صدق رسول الله


----------



## على المرسى (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pesocom (1 مارس 2013)

هذا موقع يضم كافة المواضيع الخاصة بالطاقة الشمسية وأستخداماتها

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solar-panel-3/502756669777055


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (13 أبريل 2014)

موقع رائع


----------



## وادي الصدر (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياصاحب الجود


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (24 فبراير 2015)

thank u


----------



## faiza gadalla (26 مارس 2015)

الخلايا الشمسية وجميع اكسسوارات الطاقة الشمسية على الموقع هذا كما يوجد بالشركة دورات تدريبية لكفية تصميم نظم الطاقة الشمسية- من الالف الى الياة فى 4 اسابيع من الدورات التدريبية وتصبح مؤهلا للعمل فى مجال الطاقة الشمسية الموقع هو
www.targo.com.eg

and
kenanaon line.com/targotraing


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

اتمنى دوام التقدم والنجاح لهذا المنتدى والاعضاء المميزين ​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

